# Excited much?!



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys =)
Well I think my brothers guppies (2 of them) are pregnant, so I'm kind of excited haha. 
I heard you should look for a black spot at the end of their stomach to know for sure their pregnant. 
How long will it take for them to give birth? And how will I know the babies are out because their so small?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Guppy babies should be easily viasable.The black(gravid) spot is one indicator.They should go from fat and round to squared off.They can reproduce aprox. every 27-29 days.Live floating plants and a fairly peaceful tank is all that is necessary.Some use breeding traps, ect. ...,but without true predators in the tank they (traps ) are not necessary.Until I added 2 kio angels I pulled swords out of my community every other if not every day.Now (because of angels) I pull some out every week but nowhere near as many.On the upside of that info,my angels are growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

They are really fat and yeah they have that black spot so they are most probably pregnant. Once the babies are born I heard you should remove them from the parents because they eat the babies. Can't wait to see how small they are


----------

